# Myoview Stress Test two days?



## louwho1 (Dec 16, 2009)

If a physician does the stress test on 12/3/09 and another physician of ours supervised and then does the Myoview on 12/4/09, do I bill them all under the date the test begins or bill seperate dates?

Dr. A  78465-26     on 12/4/09
         78478-26
         78480-26
         93018          on 12/3/09

Dr. B   93016       on 12/3/09 

Thank you.


----------

